# Hello from Luftrum.



## Luftrum (May 8, 2018)

Hi my name is Soren, some of you might know me as Luftrum.

I usually hang out with the great people on the forum of KVR, but I thought it was about time to create an account here too, and lucky for me my username / brand was still available! 

I'm a sound designer from Denmark.


----------



## Saxer (May 8, 2018)

Love your sounds!


----------



## jtnyc (May 8, 2018)

Welcome Soren. I'm still using your Luftrum Ambient and Luftrum 4 in Logic's Alchemy. I am a fan!


----------



## Luftrum (May 8, 2018)

Thank you Saxer and jtnyc. So many great Alchemy memories I have, glad to hear Luftrum Ambient is still in use.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 8, 2018)

Welcome *Soren*! I'm a fan too, and a Luftrum 9, 10, 11, and 16 user. Luftrum 18 is next on my list.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gmon (May 8, 2018)

Hello Soren. I think your Lunaris pad machine is absolutely brilliant! Excellent work and highly recommended to everyone here.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (May 8, 2018)

Lol. Just bought Luftrum 18 for Omnisphere 2. I swear to God, this is the best soundset I ever bought for Omni. I can't believe how many patches immediately inspired me. Normally I only like 5 to 10 sounds from any given library but with this one it's like 75% out of 120 patches. Omni users! Check this out. If you are like me and you like playable synth sounds (Enigma. Jarre, Vangelis etc.) you will love this.


----------



## Luftrum (May 9, 2018)

Thank you people, what a warm welcoming to get. I like this place already. :-D


----------



## Cinebient (May 10, 2018)

I could bet you were famous here already. Love your sound designs.
Nice to see you here.


----------



## LinusW (May 10, 2018)

Velkommen Søren! 
It was about time  

Beyond launching your great soundbanks in this forum, I hope this place could also broaden this years Call to Arms.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 10, 2018)

Finalement! Welcome to this special place, my friend!


----------



## Dominic Stein (Jun 6, 2018)

Great Sounds. Love it. Welcome to VI-Control Søren!


----------

